# minecraft crash zeppelin mod



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

i have a mod that i installed and it crashes minecraft. please help. here is the error code.
9 mods loaded
Minecraft Forge 3.3.8.152
FML v2.2.78.153
Forge Mod Loader version 2.2.78.153 for Minecraft 1.2.5
mod_CodeChickenCore : Initialized (minecraft.jar)
mod_Blocks : Initialized (minecraft.jar)
mod_MinecraftForge : Initialized (minecraft.jar)
mod_ModLoaderMp : Initialized (minecraft.jar)
mod_NotEnoughItems : Initialized (minecraft.jar)
mod_Zeppelin : Pre-initialized (minecraft.jar)
mod_IC2 : Pre-initialized (industrialcraft-2-client_1.97.jar)
mod_ModernWarfare : Pre-initialized (ModernWarfare)
mod_PortalGun : Pre-initialized (portalgun)


Minecraft has crashed! 
---------------------- 

Minecraft has stopped running because it encountered a problem.




--- BEGIN ERROR REPORT ecad1c3 --------
Generated 12/2/12 2:39 PM

Minecraft: Minecraft 1.2.5
OS: Windows 7 (x86) version 6.1
Java: 1.6.0_24, Sun Microsystems Inc.
VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (mixed mode, sharing), Sun Microsystems Inc.
LWJGL: 2.4.2
OpenGL: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics version 2.1.8787, ATI Technologies Inc.

java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Slot 195 is already occupied by [email protected] when adding [email protected]
at pb.<init>(Block.java:251)
at Zeppelin.BlockController.<init>(BlockController.java:27)
at mod_Zeppelin.load(mod_Zeppelin.java:91)
at cpw.mods.fml.common.modloader.ModLoaderModContainer.init(ModLoaderModContainer.java:351)
at cpw.mods.fml.common.Loader.modInit(Loader.java:263)
at cpw.mods.fml.common.Loader.initializeMods(Loader.java:604)
at cpw.mods.fml.client.FMLClientHandler.onLoadComplete(FMLClientHandler.java:203)
at net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.a(Minecraft.java:426)
at net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.run(Minecraft.java:735)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
--- END ERROR REPORT 1e73850c ----------


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Are you sure the mods you have installed are compatible with each other? The error report seems to indicate a conflict.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

No I don't know if its compatible with the other mods. So if I am correct the instant massive structures mod isn't compatible with the zeppelin mod?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

It might be, it's rather difficult to tell. It's best to go to the individual pages for each mod and seeing if it has a list of what mods it is compatible with.

I'm not sure how easy it is to disable MC mods, but you could do the simplest method of removing a mod until the problem goes away, then you can more easily identify which is the suspect mod.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

I now know hat it's ims mod but how might i remove the mod?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

If there's not an automated way of doing it, usually its just removing the files that you installed for the mod, the mod's download page should have specific instructions as well.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks that's all


----------

